# HH Nordosten - Wohnungstipps gesucht



## northpoint (4. März 2007)

Hi,
es steht wegen eines Jobwechsels ein Wohnortwechsels an und ich suche eine 2-3 Zimmer Wohnung in ruhiger und netter Umgebung. Nun wäre es sehr nett falls Ihr da einige Tipps für mich habt? Ich zähl auf Euch! ;-)

Einige Kriterien:
- Der Arbeitsplatz liegt in Norderstedt und arbeite in Gleitzeit. Also flexibel bei der Umgehung der Stop and Go Times ;-)
- Bin mobil mit KFZ aber der Arbeitsweg sollte pro Strecke nicht mehr als 20km betragen.
- Wohngegend sollte ein ruhiges , sauberes und sozial gefestigtes Umfeld sein. Sehr wichtig!!!
- Von der Wohngegend sollte man auch einigermaßen schnell das Grüne erreichen.
- Von welchen Orten sollte man Abstand nehmen wegen Lärmbelästigung durch Flughafen Fuhlsbüttel?
- Verkehrsanbindung per U-Bahn oder S-Bahn, AKN etc. sollte gegeben sein.
- Einkaufsmöglichkeiten auch mal ohne Auto erreichbar sein sprich mit Fahrrad oder sogar zu Fuß
- Netto Kaltmiete sollte 460 nicht übersteigen.

Norderstedt, Schnelsen, Ahrensburg, Alstertal, Alsterdorf sind mir bisher ins Auge gesprungen aber leider kenne ich mich in diesen Orten/Stadtteilen überhaupt nicht aus , so daß ich unsicher bin welche Gegenden man in diesen Orten meiden sollte?

Bin wirklich für alle Tipps ( auch Wohnungstipps oder sogar Angebote?) dankbar!


----------



## Christian_74 (5. März 2007)

In Ahrensburg kann man schön biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MR1703 (5. März 2007)

Norderstedt ist eine schöne Wohngegend. Ich habe einige Zeit in Glashütte gewohnt. Die Gegend ist ideal um Grundlage mit dem Rennrad zu trainieren und mit dem Bike bist du schnell im Duvenstedter Brook oder aber am Alsterwanderweg.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## northpoint (5. März 2007)

Ahrensburg ist sicherlich schön aber wohl doch etwas blöd mit dem Auto zur täglichen Arbeit.

Poppenbüttel habe ich nun mir ins Auge gefasst. Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Zink (5. März 2007)

Willkommen in Norderstedt 
Ecken die du mit teurem bzw auffälligem Rad meiden solltest sind vorallem die U-Bahn Stationen, sprich Garstedt/Richtweg/Norderstedt Mitte. Hier hatte ich schon einige nette Bekanntschaften geschlossen. (Ist aber eher Abends ein Problem). Von Norderstedt aus fährt man mit der U- und S-Bahn etwas mehr als eine Stunde richtung Süden, bis man beispielsweise in Neugraben ist (Fischbeker Heide).
Schöne Wohngegenden in Norderstedt sind mitlerweile leider recht teuer. Vorallem richtung Norderstedt Mitte stehen recht viele Neubauten.

Neu bzw in Planung ist glaube ich derzeit, dass die U Bahn nachts (an Wochenenden) auch bis nach Norderstedt Mitte durchfährt. Momentan ist Ende noch Ochsenzoll (Stadtgrenze Hamburg). Ich wohne direkt an der UBahn, mich stört es nicht, aber für jemanden der es nicht gewohnt ist, ist es bestimmt nervig.

Schade, dass dich der Flughafen abstößt. Langenhorn ist eigentlich noch ein recht netter Ort Hamburgs. 

Ich glaube Poppenbüttel ist auch eine Einflugsschneise . Nur sind die da noch vergleichsweise hoch, also nicht so laut.


----------



## northpoint (6. März 2007)

Zink schrieb:


> Willkommen in Norderstedt
> Ecken die du mit teurem bzw auffälligem Rad meiden solltest sind vorallem die U-Bahn Stationen, sprich Garstedt/Richtweg/Norderstedt Mitte. Hier hatte ich schon einige nette Bekanntschaften geschlossen. (Ist aber eher Abends ein Problem). Von Norderstedt aus fährt man mit der U- und S-Bahn etwas mehr als eine Stunde richtung Süden, bis man beispielsweise in Neugraben ist (Fischbeker Heide).
> Schöne Wohngegenden in Norderstedt sind mitlerweile leider recht teuer. Vorallem richtung Norderstedt Mitte stehen recht viele Neubauten.
> 
> ...



Du meinst aber daß man nicht sein Rad dort abstellen soll (was ich eh nirgendswo mache) oder klauen die Dir das Rad unterm Hintern weg?
Es wäre natürlich schon gut wenn die U-Bahn auch am Wochenende bis Norderstedt Mitte durchrauscht. 

Cool, dann kann ich in Zukunft auch mal die Harburger Berge testen. Hatte ich noch garnicht dran gedacht. 

Aktuell suche ich stundenlang im Netz nach passablen Wohnungen. Garnicht so einfach. Läuft wohl doch irgendwie auf Norderstedt hinaus, da es hier viele moderne Wohnungen gibt welche auch noch bezahlbar sind und man sein Wägelchen auch vor der Tür oder besser gesagt in der Garage parken kann.
Mir gehen langsam aber sicher diese ganzen Angebote mit den Wohnberechtigungsscheinen auf den Sack... Demnach müssen ja x- Leute mit solch einem Schein zu einer Wohnung kommen???


----------



## Zink (6. März 2007)

Stehen lassen sowieso nicht. Aber das Volk, was da an den Stationen abhängt hat nunmal Langeweile. Wenn soeine Gruppe vor dir steht, jemand an deinem Lenker rumtätschelt und dich dumm fragt was du tun würdest wenn er dich vom Rad zieht, weisst du nicht so recht was du machen sollst. Grade wenn du alleine oder nur zu zweit unterwegs bist.  

Ist zwar ein grundsätzliches Problem und nicht nur von den UBahn Stationen hier, aber ich meide seither die Stationen nachts und steige immer vorher aus und fahre das letzte Stück.


----------



## Kind der Küste (6. März 2007)

Moinmoin.
ich wohne in HH volksdorf.
Volksdorf ist ruhig und mittem im grünen.
genau wie bergstedt und hoisbüttel.
Ist genau an der grenze zu S.H.
Ammersbek ist auch nett und sollte nicht so teuer sein.

Die o.g. Orte sind mit Ohlstedt das nord-nordöstlichste was HH zu bieten hat.
Es gibt echt super Rennradrouten nach Trittau etc..
Auch wenn du mal richtig durch den matsch willst kommst du voll auf deine Kosten!! In Volksdorf gibt es einen "bewirtschaftete" BMX bahn von der RG-Hamburg.
Mit der U-Bahn hoisbütte kommst du leicht in die Stadt.
Ich habe mich vor kurzem dazu entschieden dort wohnen zu bleiben und nicht wie viele, in die Stadt zu ziehen.
guck dich übers Internet mal um.
Auf www.hamburg.de gibt es z.B. einen stadtplan wo du mal die Lage der sog. Walddörfer ansehen kannst.
Einkaufen etc ist auch überhaupt kein Problem!


----------



## Christian_74 (6. März 2007)

Volksdorf finde ich auch erste Sahne! Ist die Preislage aber nicht auch teurer?

Die Lage ist optimal. Man ist am Bredenbecker Teich, Wohlsdorfer Wald, Alsterweg und Ahrenfelde im nu. Verbindungen mit HH mit der U-bahn und Auto die 250 und die 75. Viel Grün und sehr ruhig. Für mich, ein Traum.


----------



## Kind der Küste (7. März 2007)

Ich weiss nicht genau wo die Wohnungen Preislich so liegen.
Da müsste man sich mal umhören.
Einzelhäuser mit Grundstück gehören der gehobenen Preisklasse an, aber bezüglich Wohnungen müsste man sich einfach mal umhören.

Wie du schon sagtest, Bredenbecker Teich und Umgebung, der Box- und Schüberg. Dann kann man durch den Wohldorfer Wald in den Duvendstedter Brook fahren. Im Grunde kann man bis an Nord- und Ostsee durch den Wald fahren  (naja nicht ganz).
Das Alstertal ist schön.
man kann sogar mit dem Rad nach Norderstedt fahren!


----------



## MR1703 (7. März 2007)

"Im Grunde kann man bis an Nord- und Ostsee durch den Wald fahren  (naja nicht ganz)."

@Kind der Küste
Hätte gerne einen detaillierten Tourenvorschlag Norderstedt - Ostsee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kind der Küste (7. März 2007)

MR1703 schrieb:


> "Im Grunde kann man bis an Nord- und Ostsee durch den Wald fahren  (naja nicht ganz)."
> 
> @Kind der Küste
> Hätte gerne einen detaillierten Tourenvorschlag Norderstedt - Ostsee.



ich bin kein Tourenfahrer und fahre somit auch keine Touren.
Falls ich darin etwas Sarkasmus entdecken sollte, wollte ich mit meiner Aussage nur nochmal verdeutlichen, das man aus hh volksdorf, bergstedt oder hoisbüttel echt gute möglichkeiten hat auszufahren.


----------



## MR1703 (7. März 2007)

Nein, kein verstecker Sarkasmus. Habe schon seit längerem den Gedanken mit dem Bike von Norderstedt aus an die Ostsee zu fahren. 
Norderstedt --> Duvenstedter Brook --> Bad Oldesloe 
a) Stormarn Wanderweg nach Reinfeld
b) Richtung Ratzeburger See
--> Lübeck 
Also eine sportliche ~100km Tour und wäre daher über Routenvorschläge sehr dankbar gewesen.


----------



## Kind der Küste (7. März 2007)

achso entschulidge.
ich könnte es mir auch schön vorstellen an der Trave entlang zu fahren.
bin mir aber nicht sicher ob dies den kompletten Flußverlauf möglich ist.
Schön ist es allemal.


----------



## northpoint (7. März 2007)

Hi, was haltet Ihr von Norderstedt, Greifswalder Kehre (mittig gelegen zw. Glashütte und Harksheide).

Wohnung ist von der Genossenschaft Adlershorst.


----------



## Kind der Küste (7. März 2007)

so explizit kenne ich das nicht.
mich zieht es aber eher nicht so nach norderstedt.
in Volksdorf und Umgebung gibt es auch einige Genossenschaftswohnungen.
Walddörfer Baugenossenschaft nennt sich der Klub glaube ich.


----------



## MR1703 (7. März 2007)

Eine eher ruhige Wohnlage - Du bist mit dem Bike schnell im Wald (Rantzauer Forst). Mit famila eine gute aber auch eher teure Einkaufsmöglichkeit in der Nähe. Allerdingsbist Du relativ weit entfernt von der U-Bahn. Mit dem Auto hast Du allerdings eine gute Anbindung weil Du schnell auf der A7 in Richtung Kiel bist bzw auf der B432 in Richtung Bad Segeberg/Scharbeutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MR1703 (7. März 2007)

Kind der Küste schrieb:


> achso entschulidge.
> ich könnte es mir auch schön vorstellen an der Trave entlang zu fahren.
> bin mir aber nicht sicher ob dies den kompletten Flußverlauf möglich ist.
> Schön ist es allemal.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube die Trave hat gar keine Wanderwege. Ich finde immer nur Tourenvorschläge für Kanuten


----------



## northpoint (7. März 2007)

MR1703 schrieb:


> Eine eher ruhige Wohnlage - Du bist mit dem Bike schnell im Wald (Rantzauer Forst). Mit famila eine gute aber auch eher teure Einkaufsmöglichkeit in der Nähe. Allerdingsbist Du relativ weit entfernt von der U-Bahn. Mit dem Auto hast Du allerdings eine gute Anbindung weil Du schnell auf der A7 in Richtung Kiel bist bzw auf der B432 in Richtung Bad Segeberg/Scharbeutz



Ja,
so etwas suche ich auch. 
Wenn ich nach einem langen Arbeitstag nachhause komme, brauche ich kein Halligalli und die Nähe zum Rantzauer Forst (ist meine ich recht gross, oder?) ist doch auch prima. Schade, daß man nicht mehr die Ostsee wie z.Zt. direkt vor der Tür hat.  Das werde ich wirklich vermissen. Denn von der landschaftlichen Umgebung ist es hier oben in Flensburg wirklich einmalig schön. 
Die U-Bahn ist laut Google Maps 1,7km entfernt. Ich denke, daß ist noch akzeptabel. Für fußfaule Hamburger sind das vielleicht Marathons aber nicht für doch für Flensburger.  

@Kind der Küste:
Tendenziell zieht es mich auch eher nach Hamburg (Alstertalstadtteile)rein aber da ich wegen der Entfernung schnell eine Wohnung brauche, muß ich erstmal den Fuß in die Tür bekommen und da ist Norderstedt wohl doch eine vernünftige Wahl.
Die Wohnungsgenossenschaft heißt walddoerfer.de
Da habe ich auch schon geschaut, doch viele Whg. fallen schon für mich raus wegen Förderungsschein und wie bereits gesagt, mich drängt die Zeit...


----------



## Leonardo DH (7. März 2007)

Ich weiss  nicht genau welchen Block du in der Greifswalder Kehre meinst, aber die Gegend ist ruhig. Da wohnen vorallem ältere


----------



## northpoint (7. März 2007)

Leonardo DH schrieb:


> Ich weiss  nicht genau welchen Block du in der Greifswalder Kehre meinst, aber die Gegend ist ruhig. Da wohnen vorallem ältere



14 oder 18


----------



## Christian_74 (8. März 2007)

northpoint schrieb:


> Schade, daß man nicht mehr die Ostsee wie z.Zt. direkt vor der Tür hat.  Das werde ich wirklich vermissen.



Kein großes Problem. 20 Jahre Globalerwärmung mehr und dann haben wir das Meer direkt vor unserer Tür.


----------



## MR1703 (8. März 2007)

Ich meinte gar nicht den Rantzauer Forst sondern den Tangstedter Forst. Eignet sich gut für die Feierabend-Runde und ist eine gute Verbindung für eine Tour in Richtung Naherholungsgebiet Oberalster. Bietet außerdem mit der Costa Kiesa eine nette Badestelle im Sommer.


----------



## MR1703 (8. März 2007)

@Kind der Küste - Hat mir gestern keine Ruhe mehr gelassen und ich habe daher ein wenig das Internet und Google.Maps durchgeblätter. Man müßte es in der Tat schaffen auf größtenteils Wanderwegen bis nach Lübeck zu kommen.

Northpoint falls Dich so eine Tour interssiert könnte man das ja mal in Angriff nehmen?!


----------



## northpoint (9. März 2007)

MR1703 schrieb:


> @Kind der Küste - Hat mir gestern keine Ruhe mehr gelassen und ich habe daher ein wenig das Internet und Google.Maps durchgeblätter. Man müßte es in der Tat schaffen auf größtenteils Wanderwegen bis nach Lübeck zu kommen.
> 
> Northpoint falls Dich so eine Tour interssiert könnte man das ja mal in Angriff nehmen?!



Hi MR1703,
im Grunde könnte man sich das mal überlegen, aber Zeit werde ich dafür erst ca. ab Mitte Juni haben. Arbeit & Umzug geht vor und da habe ich noch einiges zu tun.


----------



## Kind der Küste (22. März 2007)

hehe da habe ich ja was ins rollen gebracht.
naja im moment ist das wetter ja eher sehr bescheiden 
Also die Costa Kiese ist echt ganz nett!
Bei uns gibs dann noch den Bredenbecker Teich aka. Bretsche zum Baden im Sommer.
So viel kann zwischen Volksdorf/Bergstedt und Norderstedt nicht verkehrt machen.


----------

